# the new girlies!



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

here are my three new girls! they are so cute!

they are currently using wood chips/ saw dust as this is what they were in when i got them and im currently out of the paper shreddings. so here they are. . .

daisy . . .

























buttercup . . . . .

















ginger . . . 

















random pics . . .


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They are so precious! I love the coat color red in my mice, it stands out so much! Where did you get them?


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

i got them off the local adds. he said they are around 7 months, although they are very small


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love daisy's big black eyes!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Daisy is a very nice looking doe; the satins are nice too, love the color, but the coats look a bit rough to me. Perhaps their condition will improve now that they're in your home. Try giving them a healthy source of fat like safflower seeds, not a lot just a few per mouse per day.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks guys, i love daisy too, her eyes look so nice against her colour! They are now on a mix of regular food (no nut) and a wild bird seed mix with a small packet of dried mealworms mixed in! they were on what i think is wheat and some kind of pellet, their bellies really ballooned when i fed them yesterday! they also have very skinny tails!


----------

